# a video to critique on clippy (for my sis morganshow11)



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

She rides Saddle seat? Awesome! When she trots get her horse to go a little faster. Although the snow may have something to do with the speed of the trot. Point her toes in a little more. Lean back a little more. Spread your hands a little more and shoulders back.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't view the video. Everytime I try to view a video on YouTube it says "We're sorry, this video is no longer available"

Uh... huh?!


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

click on the top of the video where is says "Me and Clippy in saddleseat" and it will take you to youtube and you can watch it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't ride saddleseat but here is what I saw from a general riding point:

-Thumbs up! 
-Ditch the tie down
-Toes in
-Feet look a bit too far in the stirrup
-Work on exercises to strengthen your lower leg--It looks like it is slipping back

In the end, it looks like she (you?) are sitting very forward on your crotch, I like to be a bit further back on my seatbones. That may be saddleseat though.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

It my lil sis (morganshow11)^^. But i will tell her thanks everyone!!! Keep posten,LOL


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

...You have a zebra colt? pictures!


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

i dont have any pics..... my camera is dead!!!!! ( litteraly it fell off the sink and into the toilet)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sad!


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

I think my camera did not like me!! I think it per****ly jumped into the toilet.lol.


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

Her hands keeps moving around cause the horses nose to go up to the sky. For saddleseat you want the horses nose in. I would try to make sure her hands stand still to help the horse out.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Like Spasticdove saddleseat is not my specialty, I do second everything she says though. You need to especially work on stengthening your lower leg as it does not only slip back but there is also a lot of movement in the faster gaits. You really need to stabalize that lower leg to provide you with a strong base. Also, your horse is not setting his head properly. I'm not sure how far a long in training he is but you really need to ride him from back to front to get him to lift his front end and to get him collected. At this point in time you are taking up too much unstable contact. In this video he is only evading and bracing against the bit and fairly severly at that. He is not lifting, extending and getting underneath himself. The way he is carrying himself in this video is incorrect for saddleseat and is a cause for concern. If you are interested in seriously riding saddleseat I would look into buying a proper saddle and bit and finding a trainer if you do not already have one.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Jake(zanyoutthere.) I could not get the video to wotk so i asked him and he did. I am not going to show in saddleseat or anything. I am more interested in jumping, and gymkhana. But thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, keeping thoughs feet from quiet moving is a MUST!!!! Your legs are going everywhere when you post. Saddleseat or not you must keep your legs from going every which way.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

But I forgot to metion your morgan is pretty. I think he would be best fit for saddleseat rather then jumping.


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think he is suited well for saddleseat. He is very cute, I like.


----------

